# Do your cats fangs show?



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

My brother's girlfriend always points out how strange it is that my cats fangs poke out all the time (their canine teeth). If they rub their face on your you feel the teeth rub you. Anyone else have cats whose fangs are always poking out or are my cats "special" lol?


























(Okay, that's exageratted cause he's playing, they don't stick out THAT much)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Neither of mine do normally but occasionally they get a lip caught or the tips show. 

I call it 'going fangus'.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

My Siamese cat Parker's fangs poke out a little bit, we ca him a vampire Kitty sometimes haha.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

I had one Siamese who had one fang that stuck out a bit. 

Your little vampires look very cute!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

If they start to sprout wings, invest in garlic --- lots of garlic.

Beautiful cats.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Pedro's fangs stick out and are visible like your kitty's. So cute!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i think it's mostly a siamese thing. i haven't noticed it on other cats. i talk about baci's little "wampyr tith."


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, sometimes my cats fangs show.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

When Midnight, the wild cat, is sleeping - his deadly fangs show!


----------



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

Only on my boy, Kyser, will I sometimes see fangs. But it's only when he's sleeping and his head is up towards the ceiling.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Mimi's FANG shows (she only has one after having the other 3 pulled - along with 6 other teeth) shortly after I adopted her due to resorption and decay). She tends to rub her mouth and face on my face in the mornings and MAN when she rubs on the side with the intact canine, THAT wakes me up for sure.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

You know, photoshopping that 'playing' headshot and making a 'BEWARE OF THE CAT' pic might be fun.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Bob's fang shows. If you are not careful it will snag your finger when rubbing his face.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Smokey's fangs showed. It was the cutest thing to see and he was very careful not to rub them on you when he would either headbutt us or if we were scrubbling his sweet little face.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha, I agree, you should photoshop a cape on him in that one pic and put some kind of creepy caption on it for halloween.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin gets this vacant,goofy look,sometimes,when he's playing. He'll lay on his back,his paw absently on a toy,wide eyed,teeth showing.


----------

